# 47379 vs 47001 with major lap PX



## Trendale (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello,
There seems to be different answers from the forum. I have read one that says 47001 is used for hundreds of lap procedures including 47562 and 47563, ( I have used the search tool to find the list that was posted, no luck with that, and I've have read others that stated to use 47379. I am using 47379 because my doc is doing this via scope, until I find accurate information regarding the 47001. 47001 is under Incision and 47379 is under Lap in the CPT book, which is where the confusion arises. If 47001 can be used for laps it should not just be listed under Incision only, because this is misleading, or it should state it in the CDR or other coding refernces that it can be used with lap px's. The way it is set up in the CPT book, leads me to believe that if a Lap choly and a liver BX was performed, and the liver bx was done through the scope, to use 47379, and on the other hand, if lap choly and liver bx was performed, and the liver bx was done via open incision seperate from scope, to use 47001. These are just my thoughts, there could be some information that states otherwise, if anyone has it, PLEASE SHARE WITH THE REST OF US! It will definitely clear this up. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 18, 2009)

I say if procedure was done laparoscopically use 47379, if done open use 47001. I would not use 47001 if it was a *lap* chole.


----------

